# Hi!!! composer from Argentina!



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi im Christian, From Argentina, im a young ,musician, composer, arranger, producer and sound designer.
Im glad i found this forum its full of great tips and info and music! 
here is my webpage (http://www.forgingsounds.com.ar (www.forgingsounds.com.ar)), its a bit outdated, im working on new demos and a new site.feel free to comment !!!

bye


----------



## Chrislight (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Christian and welcome to VI! We're glad you found us. 8) Have fun on the forum.


----------



## dkristian (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi,

You'll like it here! It's quite different from other forums. I'm amazed at the wealth of info and interesting people.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Reegs (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello Christian,

Welcome!


----------



## CFDG (Sep 14, 2008)

Our Christian percentage is growing. Welcome! :mrgreen: 

Christian


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your replies, yes i feel like home here lot of info and nice people!.




> Hi,
> 
> You'll like it here! It's quite different from other forums. I'm amazed at the wealth of info and interesting people.



you are right dkristian!! =o 



> Our Christian percentage is growing. Welcome! Mr. Green



Christian

We will rule the world!!!

any of you listened to my demos? i would apreciate you thoughts http://www.forgingsounds.com.ar (www.forgingsounds.com.ar)

the demos are a bit outdated so as my webpage, im working on it

thaks alot bye!!


----------

